# Barry Island 31/03/21



## Furryanimal (Mar 31, 2021)

Not great light for photos but I enjoyed being on a train where it was standing room only!
Poppy-my friends dog Enjoyed some of my chips.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 31, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 157601The queue at one of the fish and chip shops.I went to a different one!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Very overcast today, not so many people out there on the beach, although it was warm... at least here in England it was... 

Was everyone on the train going to Barry island ?

Most of all did you enjoy it ?


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Very overcast today, not so many people out there on the beach, although it was warm... at least here in England it was...
> 
> Was everyone on the train going to Barry island ?
> 
> Most of all did you enjoy it ?


Loved being out...it was the train going from Cardiff to Barry that was packed.And yes-most going to Barry Island where I ended up eventually.I got off at Barry Docks because my friend lives near there.The one down to Cardiff which had come from Manchester not many on.
But one thing has changed since I was last on a train last July....all the bibs with big red crosses,meaning don’t sit here-have gone.
And all efforts to maintain social distancing on them have clearly been abandoned.
Last year there were two hour queues in Cardiff for trains to Barry.They have clearly decided it’s better to get people there...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Loved being out...it was the train going from Cardiff to Barry that was packed.And yes-most going to Barry Island where I ended up eventually.I got off at Barry Docks because my friend lives near there.The one down to Cardiff which had come from Manchester not many on.
> But one thing has changed since I was last on a train last July....all the bibs with big red crosses,meaning don’t sit here-have gone.
> And all efforts to maintain social distancing on them have clearly been abandoned.
> Last year there were two hour queues in Cardiff for trains to Barry.They have clearly decided it’s better to get people there...


I'm glad all those separation BIbs have gone... hopefully I'll be taking a train soon, I'll let you know if it's the same here with ours...


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm glad all those separation BIbs have gone... hopefully I'll be taking a train soon, I'll let you know if it's the same here with ours...


All the trains on my route run through England...it may be the case.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

Furry are you going to make the most of getting out most days now, in case you /we get locked down again shortly as before ? 

Have you had a haircut yet ?... I can't wait for the salons to open here on the 12th... .


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 1, 2021)

I had an extra short haircut.Just in case.
i’m not expecting another lockdown.(Denmark are going completely normal as soon they finish vaccinating the over fifties).It seems our Welsh cafes will open at the end of April if things continue as they are.....so I will get out for a Boswells breakfast..and there is cause for optimism if the Welsh voters (oops politics) do the necessary in early May.One party is clearly stating we will align with England if they gain power.Still  the thorny question-dear to me -of crowds at sport and opening concert venues this side of the border.
And i reckon my planned trips to England are safe.Crowd ‘experiments ‘are starting there a full month ahead of the previous May 17th announcement.A friend of a friend is going to one.
But after April 12th I can travel for free into England on cross border bus services so the people of Herefordshire,Gloucestershire and Avon can look out for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

Well I'm so looking forward to the 12th...what's the betting that week will rain  and cause chaos with the outside dining at the pubs..?.. I'm so looking forward to the normal things opening like the museums , and the libraries..  all the usual places to go at home albeit that they'll be much more crowded due to the fact that the vast majority won't be going abroad this year.. ...

hadn't heard anything about  safe crowd experiments happening here, where are they supposed to be getting trialled ?

Your local political party should be shaking in their shoes over there... roll on the 6th of May  for you all...


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 1, 2021)

there are apparently several...mainly being done to get the ground authorities on the case ahead of the May 17th 4000 or half capacity if a small ground.
the one I know about is at the County Cricket Ground in Bristol in a couple of weeks.
Where I hope to be on June 24th


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 3, 2021)

Barry Island webcam


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

Nice Webcam Furry... but it looks like the middle of winter there...


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Nice Webcam Furry... but it looks like the middle of winter there...


We have gone from twenties Celsius to barely above freezing...still sunny though.Typical Welsh Spring


----------

